# Forced Air Fog Chiller/Distribution



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

Part 2: Chiller

You can use any type of chiller you want, as long as it's air tight. My chiller is the basic cooler with chicken wire and ice cubes. Adding dry ice is worth the extra cash if you have it.

Connect the outlet of the machine enclosure to the chiller, and make sure its sealed.


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

Part 3: Distribution Hose

I used collapsible plastic drainage pipe to go around the perimeter of the graveyard. Home depot carries it under the name "Mole Pipe". I'm using both perforated and solid types, you'll need a 3 way connector as well. The chiller outlet connects to the 3 way "Tee" and then a section of solid pipe on each end. (I don't need fog right against the front of the house, I want it out where it can be seen) Connect perforated pipe where you want the fog to start coming out, then weave the pipe in and out of your props along the perimeter of your yard, and connect the ends of the pipe to form a closed loop. The distance your fog travels down the pipe will depend on the machine's output, and air flow from the fan. My perforated section of the loop is about 50 feet, and the fog comes out quite evenly along the length. The wind will be changing direction, but fog will always be dragged across the yard.


----------



## John14-o (Oct 8, 2014)

Korax said:


> Part 2: Chiller
> 
> You can use any type of chiller you want, as long as it's air tight. My chiller is the basic cooler with chicken wire and ice cubes. Adding dry ice is worth the extra cash if you have it.
> 
> ...



I like your chiller box design.... I might just have to "steal" it for one of my boxes this year. Packing that sucker full and forcing it through the ice should do the trick.

I agree on the fan forced, and especially with all the distribution hose, it's a MUST.
I took a slightly different approach and made a "carburetor" with a Y Drain pipe. Even with the fog on full blast, it never backs up. the fan keeps up.. (roughing things out last year)














Having the pipe get larger "downstream" (just prior to entering the chiller) allows for cooling and expansion.

This one has a removable tray to fill with ice. It works really well...BUT, for a long night of "foggin" I'm afraid the ice will melt away. I know some folks do frozen water bottles. I thought about putting some below the tray, but after seeing your design, I'm thinking I can make a 2nd "ice cage" below my top tray and in front of the exit.


I even purchased a cheap radiator and a small pump to maybe but in front of the exit pipe.






.

I figured I can pump the super cold water that is in the bottom of the chiller through the radiator just prior to it exiting the chiller. Maybe overkill, but HEY, that's what makes this stuff fun to build!


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

I originally tried the Y pipe "carburetor" but all 3 ports were the same size. Fog just poured out backwards against the fan, leading me to the idea of the machine enclosure. Seeing yours explains why my attempt didnt work Haha! While designing the enclosure I realized it would also protect everything from rain. You might want to make a cover to do the same thing. 

I think youre on to something with that radiator. Theres a lot of cold water sitting at the bottom that the fog never comes in contact with, its just being wasted.


----------



## John14-o (Oct 8, 2014)

Korax said:


> I originally tried the Y pipe "carburetor" but all 3 ports were the same size. Fog just poured out backwards against the fan, leading me to the idea of the machine enclosure. Seeing yours explains why my attempt didnt work Haha! While designing the enclosure I realized it would also protect everything from rain. You might want to make a cover to do the same thing.
> 
> I think youre on to something with that radiator. Theres a lot of cold water sitting at the bottom that the fog never comes in contact with, its just being wasted.


I'm doing a "dry-run" with the foggers today. 

One of which will be in my crypt in the middle of the graveyard. I didn't plan too well (no surprise there... LOL) when building the crypt. The chiller is eating up more room than planned. Not sure if I can use one of my Y-carbs... I may be stealing your enclosure idea for the fogger and trying the radiator. 
The best place for the radiator (space wise) would be at the exit. But I'm considering at the entrance to "prechill" the fog before it hits the ice. Hopefully this will make the ice last longer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## John14-o (Oct 8, 2014)

Made a last minute chiller for a crypt in my yard. This is a smaller version than previous versions...

It can hold 5" of ice on the tray. I made the standpipe in the tray out if stucco wiring, rolled up to increase (hopefully) difusion of the fog into the ice. Coiled up more wiring and inserted into the standpipe to maybe achieve a radiator effect. 

The crypt has holes in the long sides as well as the lid is gapped 2". So, I cut 4 - 2" holes in the chiller to distribute the fog throughout the crypt with the chiller in the center. Fingers crossed...



















































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

How did your fog turn out this year? That crypt looks amazing! I might do something similar later on to protect/hide my amplifier and sub.


----------



## volensaeros (Oct 16, 2013)

Where can I get good fans? What size should I get? Speed?


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

Go anywhere that builds computers or sells parts for them, tell them what youre looking for. Each fan has an airflow rating in CFM (cubic feet per minute). You want this number to be as high as possible. Make sure you measure the inside diameter of the pipe first.


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

I wonder how well something like this might work: search amazon for VIVOSUN 4 Inch 195 CFM Inline Duct Ventilation Fan Vent Blower for Grow Tent


----------



## John14-o (Oct 8, 2014)

*Mega-Chill*

Ok...After a couple of years of using my fog chillers (previous posts)... they work, BUT, the problem is with the ice. It does not last long and it clumps up (thus not being effective).

I have considered a large, trash can Vortex style, but location for a large item in the yard and storage kinda kills it for me.

So I believe I am going to embark upon a new en devour, I mentioned earlier in an earlier post about using an ice water cooled radiator.
I think I am going to make a multiple radiator system for the fog to pass through. I have seen a video on YouTube where someone did this (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLa6K71WSsM), but I am going to take a slightly different approach.

I am considering using a couple of the Coleman Party Stacker coolers for this, as long as the internal dimensions accept my design. Pictured are 2 identical sized coolers. They make them same width/length, but shorter in height. https://www.coleman.com/search/?globalsearch=party+stacker&lang=default . I have a Coleman outlet nearby, I can usually get these for 1/2 price the retail. 








OR instead of using preexisting coolers and trying to modify them, I will build a custom cooler box using 2" foam board and a wood frame surrounding it for strength.

Either way I go (store bough or homemade)
- It will be divided into 2 main chambers, an upper and lower. Both chambers will be same width and length, but not the same height, stacked on top of each other. Building 2 separate units allows me to store and maintenance them individually, if necessary. 

- The lower chamber will hold ice WATER and a submersible pump. The upper chamber will be a series of transmission coolers being fed the ice water from the lower chamber.








- It will be a fan-forced system using my "snorkel" system of a fan on one part of a 4"drain tee and the fog machine blasting into the other. 














The theory will be that the ice water will last longer than just fog passing over the ice alone. As well as the surface area for chilling should be increased dramatically. I can get an entire evening without refilling the fog machine with fluid, but the ice is usually depleted in a hour or so... 

Unlike the YouTube version where he used a standard cooler and a bunch of expanding foam. I plan on making "slots" or "grooves" for the radiators to fit into. This will let me disassemble for cleaning and/or modifying if necessary. Also, his had the hoses running outside the cooler, mine will be underneath, thus "self enclosed".

If I make my own stack able units, the entire inner surface of the upper and lower chambers will be coated with Flex-Seal (yes, that stuff REALLY works) to make it water/fog tight and add a bit of durability to the interior.

I don't have any drawings (yet), just a concept in my head.

I will definitely be posting pictures when I start building this thing.

Any thoughts/ideas from anyone before I proceed?


----------



## hauntedfreak (Oct 5, 2021)

Korax said:


> Hi everyone, for those looking to use a fan to help spread the fog around, this is how I did it
> 
> Part 1: machine enclosure
> 
> ...


Hi! I’m going to be using your setup this year (you’re the only one I have found that protects the fog machine from the elements) and wanted to know what size tote for the enclosure and cooler for the chiller you recommend? Thank you


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey! Sorry for the late reply but i havent signed in here for a few years. The tote doesnt say how many liters, but it's 16"x22" (at the top end) and 12" tall, with 4" pipe intake and outlet.


----------

